# Uncycled 265 gal Tank Vs. Load



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a new 265 gal tank coming







. As it will obviosly be uncycled and I have no useless fish to cycle it with I thought of the following... I'm putting 13 1" Caribe in the tank and with that small a load on the tank fo you think there would be any measurable spike in amonia before the friendly bacteria moved in and got set up?

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

no dont put them in yet. wait till you get cycled

do fishless cycle then add the caribes


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

put as much established stuff in there as possible and they will be fine.... throw gravel in from a cycled tank, any filters, filter media, etc...


----------



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

coutl said:


> no dont put them in yet. wait till you get cycled
> 
> do fishless cycle then add the caribes


I heard fishless cycle does little or nothing. Does it work pretty well???

Thanks for the advice


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you are moving the fish from one tank to the new and you are able to, simply move your filters over. they are already conditioned to handle the bioload of that fish and you shouldn't run into any major problems in the new tank so long as you don't go and drop a bunch more fish in there. I would setup another filter to run along with the established on so that one can also get seeded. after a couple weeks you should then be ready to increase your bioload.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Move your fitlers, and that sounds like a GREAT tank. Pics once it is set up are a must!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you think 13 small caribe are a small load? even for being small they are still messy

i would just wait a bit before adding them


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait for your tank to cycle. Fishless cycle is one of the best ways to cycle a tank. It gives you the most amount of good bacteria, there is no chance of parasites or diseases, and it is faster.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> put as much established stuff in there as possible and they will be fine.... throw gravel in from a cycled tank, any filters, filter media, etc...


Just do this and then add the fish. Make sure you condition the water you put into the tank (of course).


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Just go buy around 60-75 feeders and let them do the cycle...


----------



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> Just go buy around 60-75 feeders and let them do the cycle...


Thanks for all the info guys. It'll be about 2 weeks before the 265 gal is done and in my house so I bought a bunch of feeders and i'm cycling an 80 gal. Then when the big one comes I'll move over the water rock etc.

btw... the feeders looked good but I coppersafed the heck out of them just in case.

I'll be posting pics once i;m up and running.


----------



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

With all the ammonia questions as of late I've got one for the experts... What level of amonia typically causes P's to 1) stress 2) become very stressed/listless/etc. 3) die


----------

